# Working Line Pups Available



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

We still have six GSD pups available. 8 weeks old now
http://www.workingdogforum.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=216


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The link directs you to a paid advertisement.

DFrost


----------

